# Snake & Mongoose 1/24 Funnycar Slots



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

Here are some pics of my custom 1/24 scale Snake & Mongoose slot cars that I made back in 2003 (when the local slot drag strip was still open). They run a scale 1/4 mile in 1.5 seconds. I made the chassis out of laser-cut steel, similar in shape to the original Monogram model. That way I was able to use the rest of the model parts to make the chassis look realistic. The motor is hidden under the seat, and the wires are hidden by running them through the engine and then making them look like the fuel lines running to the fuel tanks. If the guide flags weren't there you wouldn't know they are slot cars.























































-Jeff


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

WOW... those are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

fantastic,,,2 of my all time favs.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Those are quite nice, way to go...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great lookers! Two of my all time favorite MOPARS! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Those are SO nicely done. I have a few 1/24th drag cars myself and nowhere really to use them. If those were mine they would only make the occasional ehxhibition runs. Ive seen the results of a model body hitting a wall, pillow or floor at 50+ mph. The results are a bent chassis and plastic body parts all over the room. My car that I liked to race was a 70 Camaro. Flat black with a gelcoat white hood and trunk. Looked just like a beat street race car. Even put N/T on the windows...lol. I didnt feel so bad when it smashed into a wall. If it was like one of your cars, I would have cried.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

REALLY NICE STUFF!thanks for the pics!i have a camaro kit yet to build,and that might be the way to go.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome work jeffaary. Very well done cars! Check out the hauler!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220539270362&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Those look great. Brings back some good memories of those two guys racing.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nicely done! I have always loved this era of Funny Cars and esp these 2


----------



## opadave (Aug 30, 2008)

I've never been much on drag racing but THAT is some nice modeling. Beautiful!


----------



## trailbuster30 (Dec 27, 2003)

Nice Job! Does anyone here know where I can locate a set of 2 stands that holds the bodies up on the Snake & The Mongoose for viewing the engine?, they were exactly like the ones shown above in the first photo. I have the original Snake & Mongoose models by Monogram from the early 70's that are built up, but have lost these 2 stands that hold the bodies up for display. I would be willing to purchase these if possible. Any help on this will be greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## raymac1 (Sep 19, 2005)

Great models. Just started racing 1/24th drags last fall. Building 1/24 since the first AMT kits in 1958. Rely like the idea of racing well detailed models. In the 70`s my friend and I built all the 1/16 REVELL kits. I did the Funnies and he the rails. Again nice work.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Awesome models!!! What do you use to hold the bodies down when racing?

Marty


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Another hauler!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

i had to make a bid cool


----------

